# Essential oils chart



## Mandy

This chart has most common essential oils, their uses, blending suggestions and potential warnings. If you have a question about a specific oil check this first.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html

Oh, and if you have any info to add to this chart post it here and I'll add it. Thanks!


----------



## freshwater pearl

very helpful, thank you!
Kerry


----------



## soapbuddy

Thank you!


----------



## blossomsundries

yes, thank you!


----------



## digitalmayhem

This is so convenient!   Beats sifting through my books when I'm formulating!


----------



## IanT

awesome link mandy!


----------



## Vintageliving

Mandy, this chart is a big help.  Thanks very much.


----------



## ShearDelight

Big thank you!!!


----------



## ironbrewer

This is very informative thanks!!


----------



## MrsFusion

Thank you, that helps a lot!


----------



## FreeRabbit

it should be noted that sage EO is toxic and can cause convultions in high doses


----------



## WomanInTheWoods

Yay! Awesome list, thank you.

FreeRabbit, I am printing this out and will make a notation by the sage. Thank you.


----------



## Coa

Great chart, I have been working on a similar doc in excel that list the same stuff to some degree plus links to vendors and price per oz. it also includes a brief description on how it smells. I am also including what note it is high middle or base. Aroma strength  and is it best suited for a male female or both. 

I would love to put this on google docs and have a few others who coul help me compile it. if enough people would agree everyone could do 1 or 2 essential oils and the doc can be done in 24 hours. And since it is a excel doc once it is completed everyone can download it and tweak it to their liking like add there own vendor links and pricing.

if anyone would like to help with this just shoot me a pm.


----------



## marghewitt

The above link is not working


----------



## Genny

marghewitt said:
			
		

> The above link is not working



It probably got lost during the site crash


----------



## moonjelly

It's working for me http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html

Great list!


----------



## marghewitt

Thank you. It does work now and it is nice.


----------



## Relle

Try the link again , I just clicked on it and it went straight through.


----------



## daimond

well, that a niece data there something to add like insect repplent, certainly we know for lavender, rosemarry, Lemongrass are reppelent for mosquito.

There Rose oil (linalool) for insect reppelent ( not include bee class)

well sometime i use a certain lemon leafs (i didn't know the leaf name in english "daun jeruk purut" in indonesia language) to reppel bugs in raw rice storeage, and ants in the home.

I think there certain people use aromatheraphy fargant for insect repplent.


----------



## daimond

> Basil Toxicity studies
> A study of the essential oil showed
> antifungal and insect-repelling
> properties. [25] A similar study
> reported in 2009 has confirmed that
> extracts from the plant are very toxic
> to mosquitos .[26]



http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basil 

according the wikipidia data basil are very toxic to mosquitos.


----------



## efip

Thank you! Very helpful!


----------



## Kansas Farm Girl

Can someone check the link again? I get a "page not found" error. thank you


----------



## Genny

Kansas Farm Girl said:


> Can someone check the link again? I get a "page not found" error. thank you



I bet it got lost in the new change over.


----------



## nebetmiw

Chart is good for health stuff but I would like to see soap using suggestions on it too.  Like Anise used for fisherman as a scent blocker.


----------



## My Mountain Soaps

thank you for this list. I know that parsley isnt on your list, it is mostly used for vericose veins, etc. but it also should be used during pregnancy, nor injested. thanks!


----------



## Atihcnoc

Very informative, thank you.


----------



## scrubbadubdub

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## OrganicGirl

Thanks for posting.  There are a lot of very wonderful essential oils; however, a lot of them will irritate sensitive skin.  I have tried to get around that in soap making for years, and i have come to find that only the most gentle essential oils work best in soap for people with sensitive skin and it's always good to have a sope like that on hand for your people.  Other people with tough skin can handle the more penetrating scents and they are so fun to play with!


----------



## verotxu

Love it, many thanks!!


----------



## drupason

Love the chart!


----------



## gpeppers

Anyone, 

Looking for clues as to ratios.  1:1?  What I mean is how many drops of this and how many drops of that are in a particular blend?  Any free resources?  For example, I have a bottle of Young Living EO blend called "3 Wise Men".  Its ingredients include Sandalwood, Juniper, Frankincense, Spruce & Myrrh.  If I were to "create" a similar blend, how the heck do I determine whether it's 6 drops of sandalwood, 3 drops of juniper, blah blah blah, or 8 drops of yada yada?  I could go 1:1, but I doubt that's what "they" did.  Any resources would be appreciated.  It would be great to find some kind of kopykat recipe site for commercial EO blends.  Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Hazel

I think you'll just have to experiment. Add x drops of one, x drops of another and so on until you figure out the ratio. You could check on aromaweb.com and check to see what their 'notes' are for each EO. This is just how I experiment with blending EOs - I use x amount of drops for high notes, half the x amount for the middle notes and then half this amount for base notes. So, I start with a ratio of 4:2:1 unless it's an EO like lemongrass or eucalyptus. I'll always use less of them because they can overpower a blend. I'm sure there are a few others but I don't use many EOs anymore. I let this sit for a few days and then smell it. If it's not quite what I want, then I'll add a couple more drops of whatever I think it might need. Leave sit for a few days, etc. It may not be the best way to do it but it's worked for me. Hopefully, someone who's experienced with EOs will see your post and have a better answer.


----------



## Sheila Pullar

What is the best and strongest EO to use in melt and pour soap that lasts? 
I have been using Melissa at the moment seems much better than a lot iv used in the past. X


----------



## tobim

Hi 
Thanks for this information. I just joined this Forum and i hope to learn alot here.
Most of the EO are said to be avoided during pregnancy. My question is do they have any effect on preganacy when used in soap? At what state are they harmful?

Thanks.


----------



## Hazel

Hi tobim,

I just posted a reply to your questions on the other topic. I don't know if you'll find my reply helpful since it's mainly links to educational sites.  

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?p=447683#post447683


----------



## Sheila Pullar

No one ever answers to my questions? X


----------



## Hazel

Your questions aren’t answered?

I've seen answers from Saponista, seven, lisamaliga, Zelda Rose and Khanjari to your questions.

I posted a link to a tutorial on how to make goldfish in a bag MP when you asked how to do it. Plus, Chicken Soap wrote out a tutorial for you. Also, Ellacho was kind enough to send you some pics in an email when you asked.

Perhaps some questions get overlooked because you ask the same ones and you could find these questions already answered on the forum. Plus, you posted soon after you joined - 




Sheila Pullar said:


> I done my first stall a few weeks ago, I was really nervous, there was a lot of preparation before hand. I think I will be fine next time, I will be more prepared. X


 
You told everyone you are selling but yet you’re asking questions which you should have known the answers to before you started selling. Some people may find this off-putting which could lead to them not feeling motivated to answer.


----------



## LBussy

Has this chart gone missing since the upgrade?


----------



## Relle

LBussy said:


> Has this chart gone missing since the upgrade?


It seems it has gone. I typed in essentials oils charts into google and multiple ones come up.


----------



## Vickie

Not working for me!


----------



## DeeAnna

If someone ever finds this spreadsheet again, I would be willing to make it part of the SMF Fragrance Oil Review.


----------



## lsg

I will pm Angie to see if she can find it.  As the head admin., she has more access than the other mod/admins.  Thanks DeeAnna, for your willingness to help.


----------



## lsg

Angie fixed it.  Thanks Angie.


----------



## Relle

Here's the link again, now that it's fixed.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/essential-oil-chart.html


----------

